# Is this an adequate dog food for rats?



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I ran out of rat food today, but was unable to go to a Petsmart and get more Oxbow food. So instead I went to a supermarket and got a dog food with the protein at 19%. They were very excited to receive it, and seemed to enjoy it. (This is the only dog food they've ever tasted and liked) Since they like it so much, I was wondering if it can be their new staple diet instead of the Oxbow regal rat food? It's by Kibbles n' bits. It's the same variety as the food here: (http://www.wag.com/dog/p/kibbles-n-bits-homestyle-chicken-vegetable-116939) Except mine is roasted beef instead of chicken. So can this be fed to my rats daily? It's $10 dollars less than Oxbow and only 10 minutes from my house apposed to 45 minutes.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

The first ingredient is corn and if rats are given corn in huge numbers (which would probably happen if you gave it to them every day) it could cause cancer. I'm pretty sure there is some good quality dog food out there that is safe for rats but I would not feed this brand.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I would never feed that to a dog either. Try Nutro Natural Choice, a lot lower in protein. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I would never feed that to any animal, especially to dogs....meat is the 15th ingredient? Corn the first? Horrible food.

Unless your rats are young, I'm told 18% is too high for adult rats.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The only dog food I recommend (and over Oxbow, at that) as a staple diet is Solid Gold Holistique Blendz.

http://www.solidgoldpet.com/productDetail.aspx?p=7


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh my. Okay, thanks everyone. It's holding them over until tomorrow when I can get more Oxbow, so it'll have to do.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I use 4Health Small Bites dog food for my rodents. It is corn, wheat and soy free. It is also free of preservatives and dyes, and it uses only named meats. With the higher protein, you just feed less of it rather than a ton of crappy dog food.

For my rodents, I feed the dog food just to cover the animal protein part of their diet. The rest of their diet is made up of straights, goat food and bird seed. Mealworms are also given to the young, old, nursing or pregnant.


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I use a grain free corn free gluten free natural dog food for my six girls. Oxbow is just too expensive for me to buy to feed six mouths who love to eat. As long as you supplement with fruits and veggies from time to time I think dog food is a better option.  I use Natural Balance dog food mixed with lab blocks. I plan on switching to a lower protein food though, as 23% is far too high for older rats. I plan on switching to about 16%


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

My two are doing really well on Natural Balance Dog food, Vegan formula. Theres only 8% fat and 18% protein plus I make sure they get alot of chic peas, kidney beans, and fresh fruit and vegies.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Simons mum said:


> My two are doing really well on Natural Balance Dog food, Vegan formula. Theres only 8% fat and 18% protein plus I make sure they get alot of chic peas, kidney beans, and fresh fruit and vegies.


With the beans, you are adding even more fat and protein. I would cut the beans down dramatically and load up on veggies (with a small portion of fruit) instead. Otherwise, the ingredients on that food look fine.

I'd also encourage to feed a small bit of liver or oyster because it is important that they get a little of their protein from animal sources.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Adalii said:


> I use a grain free corn free gluten free natural dog food for my six girls. Oxbow is just too expensive for me to buy to feed six mouths who love to eat. As long as you supplement with fruits and veggies from time to time I think dog food is a better option.  I use Natural Balance dog food mixed with lab blocks. I plan on switching to a lower protein food though, as 23% is far too high for older rats. I plan on switching to about 16%


Grain-free is excellent for dogs, but not for rats. You want to use a dog food that is higher in grains than meat. I like Solid Gold Holistique Blendz, but the vegan/vegetarian Natural Balance that Simonsmum uses looks alright too.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> With the beans, you are adding even more fat and protein. I would cut the beans down dramatically and load up on veggies (with a small portion of fruit) instead. Otherwise, the ingredients on that food look fine.
> 
> I'd also encourage to feed a small bit of liver or oyster because it is important that they get a little of their protein from animal sources.


Thank you for the info. I will cut back on the chic peas and beans. I was adding them to cooked grains too (barley, buckwheat, quinoa ect, as I was told the hairless need extra protein. One of mine loves oysters, sardines, liver, bacon, ect, but one of mine will not touch any of those including eggs. Is there anything I can do to get her to eat them or anything else I can try.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if 4health Lamb & Rice for adult dogs would be good for rats? I know it's 21% protein, but I didn't see any other 4health brands that were less - though I'll keep looking!


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep! I usually add my own grain mix to their foods, as I prefer organic grains myself I always buy more than necessary for myself to share with the rats. Probably should have added that. ^^ I will look into Solid Gold though, as it sounds healthier than what they are getting now  I have been researching the best rat diets for years and I love trying new things.


----------

